# '37 Funiculo Schultz on ebay



## bulldog1935 (May 10, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=252928991400
too cool to ignore and great photo set 
more info -
https://www.dorotheum.com/en/auctio...on/lotID/149/lot/1872844-schulz-funiculo.html

Also learned it was spelled wrong on ebay, it's Funiculo Schulz


----------



## sam (May 10, 2017)

Go for it!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 10, 2017)

well, no, but it's a cool bike and great photo set

The owners designed a really nice bike history archive into The CABE, and a bike like that belongs here.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2017)

I guess that's an acquired taste but to each his own. V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 10, 2017)

One of these appears in the The Golden Age of Hand-Built Bicycles. They're so odd looking. I kind of like them, but I wouldn't throw that kind of money at it. There really cannot be that many around still - I'm surprised one just turns up on eBay like that and isn't at Copake or a private sale venue. They have some neat features and ideas to them.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 11, 2017)

not a question of taste, but of historic significance
a negative post? - that's a question of taste 

A clean-sheet engineered bike frame in 1937 - very much like what's being done today with composite.
I'd rather have that one than this one, and they cost about the same.
(just in the past year, seen 3 of these being built at my LBS - and I don't drop by that often)




Even among the English, you'll find interesting and purposeful deviations from the basic diamond frame
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/designs.html






SirMike1983 said:


> One of these appears in the The Golden Age of Hand-Built Bicycles. ...There really cannot be that many around still -...



If you check the links above, there are 4 of these bikes left, and apparently two of them functioning.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2017)

If posting an opinion is negative then this forum is shock full of negativity. If I had posted what I was thinking when I saw it "damn that is one ugly bike" that could be construed as negative!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 11, 2017)

Luv this, so unusual


----------



## rustjunkie (May 11, 2017)

a pivot and a spring and they'da been right there


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 11, 2017)

that thin steel tube in the Funiculo Schulz probably had enough flex to act like a pivot, where aluminum would need a pivot to get the same effect.
A cushy ride was his reported purpose for this frame design.


----------

